# First thoughts - out of the box: Saunders Archery Wrist Rocket Pro



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

This is my fourth slingshot. It is my first OTT, and also my 1st with bands instead of tubes.

This thing, once assembled, emodies the description "Starship" ! It is flat black plastic, and drop-dead scarey looking.

When you remove this from the packaging, and read the directions, you almost wish that you had a mechanical engineering degree in order to put it together. After a few minutes of fiddling around, it made sense. Nice feel, well balanced. Made from very strong plastic. No metal forks. No rough edges, everything was well put together and operated smoothly. Pinched my finger when folding back the articulated forks, but that was my fault. Even so, there should be a "stupid user" warning for people like me! :lol:

In using an automotive anaology, my Daisy Powerline is the *Ford F-150* workhorse, no frills slingshot.
That makes the *Barnett Diablo Pro II* a Caddilac, the Catsdomain *PS-72* a Mercedes-Benz, and the
*Wrist Rocket Pro*, a Ferrari.

There are not as many options to the Saunders, as the PS-72 has, but a few of the add-ons are pricey.
I bought the anti-torsion stabilizer. Its very heavy, costs the same as the slingshot itself. You need to get an allen wrench to mount it to the handle, on the plus side, it is infinitely adjustable. It has a nice feel once mounted, and should completly remove any kickback.

I also opted for the Pipper sight. Also very pricey, costing half again the price of the slingshot. The Wrist Rocket band clip design is brilliant, allowing ne to replace the bandset in a matter of seconds. The sight has two fiber optic bands, strategically placed to allow for four light pinpoints. It replaces one of the band clips, so it can be used or not, in seconds. It comes with a nicely made bubble level, which for its small size, is very visible, and fairly accurate. This allows you to ensure that your shot placement is consistent.

Finally, I opted for their "Black Mamba" extra powerful band. This is actually less expensive than the standard replacement bands. The pocket of the Saunders has a slit for aligning the ammo. The pocket is plastic, and molded for roundball shot only. The standard band that the Wrist Rocket comes with, also has three 0.5" glass marbles, and three 3/8" steel balls for practice included. These are the recommended ammo, and they specifically say "no stones or nuts". Saunders uses a dual band, so shooting this is going to be interesting to see how it performs.

I will report back on the performance, and specs after I get time to shoot this in my back yard.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Daisy, Marksman and Catsdomain (one of those laser slingshots) are Yugos, WRP is a Corvette, Wingshooter 2450 RH is a Ferrari!


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

I have look at this model myself, so I will enjoy the report of the shooting


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I continue to think this is the best commercial slingshot on the market. It's size is it's only drawback but, apart from that, it is an awesome shooter. Shoot this sucker half butterfly and it is amazingly powerful.

winnie


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one ... I should shoot it more. This weekend I shall.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

OK ... here's the update on the Wrist Rockeet Pro.

1st the stats:

Throat width (inches) = 1-15/16 The narrowest of the four, but since it is OTT, not sure if that has any impact

Band length (inches) Measured from last pint it touches the fork, until it joins to the poclet. 9 Longest of the four (using it uncut, and seated per mfg. directions)

Pouch width (inches) = 2-1/4 shortest of the 4

pouch heigth (inches) = 1/5 shortest of the four

Wrist brace? Yes, gauntlet

Fork/tube attachment - OTT, dual bands, not tubes, with plastic clips (ingenious setup)

Optional features: Special design pouch for 0.50 in. or slightly less round ball ammo only, with a slit to aid in centering; anti-torsion counterweight (very heavy, insanely adhustable to the shooter's preferred position); "black mamba" (extra powerful) bands and pouch; fiber optic sight with level; others: colored gauntlet cover, colored band clips; standard bands.

Now the range evaluation. Shot 12 marbles from 6 meters - hit the target face twice - one marble is still in the backstop/catcher, the other five are buried in the neighbor's yard (drilled into the earth!)

Ease of draw is amazing, compared to the tubes it is nearly half the draw weight. I could hold this for a long time compareed to the other three.

Power is unbelievable (see note above about ammo dug into the ground). At least once, the bands did whip back, and the empty pouch hit the knuckles of my grip hand. That did sting!

The balance and feel is great. The mass of the anti-torsion weight is not noticible when you setup and aim. It does keep my arm from rebounding (Newton's law of force, re: equal and opposite reaction).

I love the fiber optic sight. I had a nice clear sunny day, just after Noon, so the sun was almost directly overhead. The fiber optics looked like tiny lights starting at me. I've used fiber optics before on air pistols, but these have a smaller diameter, and seemed to be more intense (red and geen on the air guns, green and amber on the slingshot). The bubble level is a very nice feature.

Aiming ... this is where I need the help of the forum members. As I said, I tried shooting holding the device standard (pistol grip, bands toward the sky) - could not really see the fiber optics too well. Left hand grip, right hand pouch). I have a 6 ft. backstop - it went over the top. "Gangsta" style (tilted the forks 90 degrees, so they point to my right. I can see the fibers, and the level on top. Tried shooting it like the TTF slingshots - maybe I'm holding it not far enough to my left side? Most of my shots went to the right (as you face it) of the backstop. Don't have a video cam, sorry. So I can't let you see how I shoot.

my ammo catcher: http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-a-Slingshot-Target-HolderAmmo-Catcher-from-/

my safety backstop: http://www.instructables.com/id/Safety-backstop-for-a-pellet-rifles-pellet-trap/


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The Winshooter is awesome, but is not commercially made. As with the auto analogy, its more like the Saleen MD http://saleen.com/saleen-md.html .. exotic, custom made, and not for everyone.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't know Saleen was doing Camaros now. Must have lost his deal with Ford :iono:
The WRP is meant to be held sideways. Keep at it, the "wurp" is a very fine shooter but takes some getting used to.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

MJ,

Thank you. Any additional tips on shooting with a OTT? I shoot my TTF's "gansta" (sideways). I have tried shooting the WRP sideways, but I guess I need directions on aiming properly. Maybe I am pulling the bands too far to one side? As I mentioned, the ammo veers W A Y off to the right side (we're talking FEET, not inches) at 6 meters. Very scarey. I have the fiber optic sight on the left fork prong (as you face it). I have tried holding it so that I can, or cannot see the "dots" - no real difference.

Does anyone know of a video on aiming the WRP I can watch? Maybe I need to see something like that.

Thanks.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Winnie,

I'm still a noob .... what is "half butterfly" ?? Thanks.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Full butterfly is when both arms are fully extended - kind of like an iron cross. Half butterfly is when you pull back roughly half way between a standard hold and full butterfly. My elbow is at a right angle to my arm when I shoot. The advantage of half or full butterfly is that the ammo has been accelerating quite a while (in my case around 17 inches) before it reaches what would be an anchor point at the corner of the mouth. The result is that you get quite a bit more power while keeping the pull easier. The disadvantage is that you have to shoot instinctively since you do not have an anchor point. The Pro will allow you to have longer bands and hence some of the advantages of half butterfly yet you can still use an anchor point. If you shoot half butterfly with one you can really step it up.

winnie


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Winnie,

Aha! Thank you. I went through the "glossary" in the Intro section and found "Butterfly draw" referenced under "Albatross Draw" .

So much to learn, so little time!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You made a good purchase Craftsman. I've always thought these would be great for panna darts or fishing.


----------

